# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  محصولات زند

## boshaq

خدمت دوستان عزیر سلام

آیا تو ایران کسی محصولات zend را میفروشه؟

----------


## armsoftpc

به نام خدا
با سلام
کار کردن با محصولات زند خیلی سخته! من که نمی تونم باهاش کار کنم.
شما آموزش رو بزارید منم لینک دانلود تمام محصولات به صورت رایگان می ذارم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Emad.Rad.7

> به نام خدا
> با سلام
> کار کردن با محصولات زند خیلی سخته! من که نمی تونم باهاش کار کنم.
> شما آموزش رو بزارید منم لینک دانلود تمام محصولات به صورت رایگان می ذارم.
> موفق باشید.


عزیز، شما لینک دانلودش رو بگذار، ما دانلودش کنیم و باهاشون کار کنیم؛
من قول می دهم هر چی یاد گرفتم به همه یاد بدم!
دمت گرم! :چشمک:

----------


## HRezaei

دانلود زنداستودیو8 کرک شده
زند سرور Community Edition

----------

